# Feeling trapped



## helpme68 (Aug 13, 2017)

Ever since 1976 I can remember the bloating, and cramping in my stomach, as well as the panic attacks. Since 1978 I've had at least 15-20 accidents which as first made me embarrassed. I even remember picking up my sister from school and having a accident. So I cleaned up and took a shower, and because it was at four in the afternoon my sister asked me why I was taking a shower in the middle of the day. Then threatened to tell on me if I didn't let her do what she wanted to do. I was so shamed and scared that here their 15 year old son is having accidents. Since that day I've had problems everywhere, picnics, vacations, at school, work where I work alone and can't take breaks.

Sometimes I can eat and within minutes its causing me problems, since 2010 I began not only having accidents but now I have bouts of vomiting up to 20 times a day, because I don't drive I had to walk home from work after a whole midnight shift of bouts of vomiting to only get sick while I was walking home which was humiliated me totally.

I know both my grandparents from my mothers side as well as my mother has this same problem.

I'm trying to tell the doctor my problem and all he can say is that its my fault for fast and fried food, when I told him I don't eat that way he still disregarded it. Since 2013 I have less accidents but everyday my stomach, left side of my back and I have constant migraines, as well as the vomiting bouts. I'm literally trapped cause sometimes wherever I go I've either gotten sick or had accidents I even got sick at church one time.

I guess what I need is someone understanding who can relate and not judge me. I feel like I'm a failure thinking imagine a 50 year old man is still having accidents that's shameful that's what I think people think of me. Please can anyone relate and let me know that I'm not alone.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey helpme68,

I can't relate but I was wondering some things.



> I know both my grandparents from my mothers side as well as my mother has this same problem.


I've read about a family that had a problem, they had to pee very often, it was natural for them to have this urge. I don't really understand how both your grandparents from your mother's side could have had this problem because they aren't related? Did they match because of their problems?



> Since 2013 I have less accidents but everyday my stomach, left side of my back and I have constant migraines, as well as the vomiting bouts.


What changed in 2013?


----------



## Paul Sar (Nov 26, 2018)

helme68, OMG - This is almost my exact story almost per deem. I am also 50. But I've had about 22 accidents or so which started when I was 14, First happened in Middle School during class. I am from Pittsburgh PA. My accidents are usually Semi Solid and Voluminous. We could be like twins or something (LOL)! I just joined the Site and recently just posted in General Forums and My Story Under "I Poop in my Pants Sometimes". It happens - nothing to be ashamed of. Message me up - maybe we can talk some more in greater detail and at greater length. Paul Sar.


----------

